

The People Inside Your Machines - bhaumik
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2015/01/30/382657657/episode-600-the-people-inside-your-machine

======
bhaumik
[https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome](https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome) \-
interesting subheader "Aritifical Artificial Intelligence"

Has anyone used this market place?

